
Ask HN: Any good MOOCs on Assembler? - utterstep
I am software developer and currently using high-level languages (such as Python and JS) at work, and somethink I&#x27;d call `middle-level` for my side projects (Go, C#, some experiments with Haskell).<p>I have general knowledge about compoter architecture, how compilers work and so on, understand assembler code listings (given some comments), but I&#x27;m eager to have more experience with it and to read&#x2F;write it `fluently` on demand (however I understand, that it is mostly for my interest and joy, not that I&#x27;d use it somewhere in my work), so I&#x27;m asking: can anyone recommend some good MOOC, or maybe just good article series (book is OK too, but some interactivity wanted) on this topic?<p>PS: I&#x27;m talking about x86 first of all, but it isn&#x27;t restriction, of course.
======
Itzcoatl
[https://www.edx.org/course/computation-
structures-2-computer...](https://www.edx.org/course/computation-
structures-2-computer-mitx-6-004-2x#)!

